# Samsung U28E590D



## Schnitzel1979 (16. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
da bald ein neuer Gaming Pc ansteht, wollt ich nach einem passenden Monitor Ausschau halten.
Bin dabei auf den Samsung U28E590D gestossen, welcher zur Zeit günstig zu haben ist.
Er hat zwar kein GSync und 144 Hz, aber diese Gaming Monitore sind momentan noch viel 
zu teuer und erst in ein paar Jahren interessant.
Könnt Ihr diesen Monitor empfehlen, oder gibt es bessere Produkte mit gleicher
Austattung ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !
Beste Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. August 2018)

Naja, die Kombination aus 144 Hz und WQHD gibt es zum gleichen Preis, ebenfalls mit FreeSync. Für mich ist das die bessere Option. Wenn du die hohe hohen Auflösung nutzen kannst, ist der Samsung natürlich ne Alternative, obwohl ich mir in dem Fall kein TN Panel holen würde...


----------



## Bert2007 (16. August 2018)

solider monitor, ohne extras. braucht aber viel gpu leistung, wenn du alles auf max haben willst


----------



## TheNewNow (17. August 2018)

Ist eigentlich ein solider Monitor. Klar 4K will auch gefüttert werden und er hat halt nur ein TN Display, aber wenn die Ansprüche nicht zu hoch sind, ist er okay. Verarbeitungsproblme oder Bildstörungen ( wie Pixelfehler usw.) hat meiner nicht.


----------



## Rolk (17. August 2018)

28 Zoll ist halt nicht sonderlich gross für 4K. Am besten mal selbst vor Ort ansehen, notfalls bei einem anderen Modell mit den selben Werten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. August 2018)

Der u32e590d wäre wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl, da 4k@28zoll Wie schon gesagt, nicht sehr sinnvoll ist.


----------



## blautemple (17. August 2018)

Wieso soll das nicht sinnvoll sein?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. August 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht sinnvoll sein?



Also ich finde WQHD auf 27" recht gut, meiner Freundin ist das zB "alles zu klein". Sie müsste also mit Skalierung arbeiten. Da UHD auf 28" nochmal ne Ecke "kleiner" ist, kann ich die Aussage _nicht sinnvoll_ durchaus nachvollziehen. Nicht umsonst setzten ja einige gleich auf nen 40"er ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (17. August 2018)

Ich habe den gleichen Monitor seit Anfang des Jahres - Ist ein sehr guter Monitor, wenn man sich 10 Minuten Zeit nimmt um die Farb- und Kontrasteinstellungen anzupassen. 
Ab Werk ist die Schwarzdarstellung relativ mies und der Kontrast fürn Eimer.

Hat man die entsprechenden Einstellungen angepasst, bekommt man für wenig Geld einen echt guten UHD-Monitor. Dank UHD auf 28" hat man eine hohe Pixeldichte, die Skalierung ist mit aktuellen Windows-Versionen (ab 8.1) echt ok und man hat eine zeitgemäße Pixeldichte. FullHD ist mMn. spätestens ab 25" für den Eimer...
ABER: UHD braucht eine Menge Leistung - unter einer 1070 braucht man nicht anfangen, wobei man da schon einige Kompromisse eingehen muss. Für Ultra hat man im Idealfall ne 1080Ti. 

Lösung: Falls die Leistung selbst mit angepassten Detail- und AntiAliasing-Stufen nicht reicht, einfach auf FullHD spielen - das geht auf einem UHD-Monitor ohne nennenswerten Qualitätsverlust, dafür kann man dann aber auf dem Desktop die hohe Auflösung genießen.

Ein fetter Nachteil: Der Monitor hat weder über den HDMI2.0-Port als auch über DisplayPort HDCP 2.2-Support - Netflix UHD und (originale...) UHD-BluRays kannst du dir auf dem Monitor also knicken.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (18. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Infos. Werde mal zusehen, ob man den Monitor bei Händlern Sehtesten kann und dann einen Kauf tätigen kann.
Viele Grüße,
Schnitzel


----------



## Pu244 (20. August 2018)

Es ist eben eine Frage ob man sich mit mit dem TN Display anfreunden kann. Ich habe mir den Monitor im Saturn im laufenden Betrieb angesehen und die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist nicht gut, auch für TN Monitore nicht überragend. Ich habe dann nochmal etwas draufgelegt und bin zufrieden, 32" und ein gutes VA Panel. 4K bei 28" ist kein Problem, man muß eben eventuell mit der Skalierung arbeiten, ich habe im Moment auch, bei 32", 125%.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. August 2018)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist eben eine Frage ob man sich mit mit dem TN Display anfreunden kann. Ich habe mir den Monitor im Saturn im laufenden Betrieb angesehen und die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist nicht gut, auch für TN Monitore nicht überragend. Ich habe dann nochmal etwas draufgelegt und bin zufrieden, 32" und ein gutes VA Panel. 4K bei 28" ist kein Problem, man muß eben eventuell mit der Skalierung arbeiten, ich habe im Moment auch, bei 32", 125%.



Wenn der Monitor endlich mal unter 400€ fallen würde...Im Moment kostet der bei Mindfactory wieder 510€....
Samsung U32H850 ab €' '489,97 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pu244 (20. August 2018)

Wobei das dann die UMUXEN Version ist, was die Unterschiede sind, das weiß ich nicht, eventuell eine neue Revision.

Den UMU gibt es schon ab 470€, ich habe ihn mir für 444€ bekommen, er wäre jedoch auch mMn 600€ wert, auch wenn ein dritter oder vierter HDMI Port nicht geschadet hätte. Wer sich mit einem generalüberholtem Monitor zufrieden gibt, der kann ihn schon für 430€ bekommen und wer mit einem Messegerät vorlieb nimmt, der ist schon mit 370€ dabei, ist halt eben die Frage, wie es mit der Garantie aussieht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. August 2018)

Ich finde auch nichts über die Versionsunterschiede. Ist wahrscheinlich wirklich eine neue Revision.


----------



## Noa30 (23. September 2018)

Hallo iGameKudan,

den U28E590D besitze ich ebenfalls und ebenso auch das Problem mit der Schwarzdarstellung, besonders sehr stark  im Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 4k Modus. Mit welchen Einstellungen konntest Du in etwa das Problem beheben? Bei mir ist im 4k Modus das Schwarz zu dunkel und raubt bei mir beim Arbeiten (Grafiken/3D-Modellierung) schon meine Nerven.  Ich versuchte schon übers Internet / Windows-Kalibrierung nach optimalen Helligkeits- Kontrasteinstellungen, aber das bewirkt sich komplett auf die Einstellungen.


----------

